# bonfire night?



## andeh (Oct 5, 2011)

ello, new to the forum, living in toronto, and was wondering if anyone knows of anywhere to go in or near toronto for a good/any bonfire night??


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

As far as I'm aware, we don't do Guy Fawkes in Toronto/Southern Ontario.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

andeh said:


> ello, new to the forum, living in toronto, and was wondering if anyone knows of anywhere to go in or near toronto for a good/any bonfire night??


Bonfire night is not a common happening in Canada. Halloween is a large item here.


----------

